# All That Twist > Image Corner >  MOst strong dog in the world

## *Fatima*



----------


## loves intellegence

awww...so weird...

----------


## aragon

wow it must be Arnold schwarzenegger of the dogs

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz mabey

----------


## aragon

is ko shoo shoo kuhn kahiay ga ?  dheakay he roh nakal giay ge

----------


## *Fatima*

sorri wot u say

----------


## aragon

woh na woh awaz he nehi nakal rahi tu samaj kasay aiay ga b/w yay bhonknay wala doggi hai yah katnay wala ?

----------


## ahssas

_Mashallah ... allah bless him ... nice sharing ..._

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

thts lloooks weridd..  :Embarrassment:  a built dog.. heheeh
thaks for sharin fati sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh wow...looks very strong and scary

----------


## Shikari

OMG ...lol..yeh chalta bhi hai ya nahi ..:s..lolz

----------


## aragon

yeah battery say chalta hai  yay lol

----------


## sona2001

battery se kion aap ne fit kya hai

----------


## villies

OMG... wat a dogiii

----------


## *Fatima*

> OMG ...lol..yeh chalta bhi hai ya nahi ..:s..lolz


app zara nazeek jakar see karo jab pata chaliga app ko

----------


## aragon

> battery se kion aap ne fit kya hai


i think agar kesi nay asi kookish ke tu usay unfit kar day gee




> app zara nazeek jakar see karo jab pata chaliga app ko


lolz kitna nazdeek lol pata he nehi millay ga i think  :Smile: 

here little info of this doggi oops DOOOGI

Wendy's (doggi name)  claim to fame is her build. She's a "bully whippet," born with two mutated myostatin genes. Some breeders try for one mutated gene in the breed, because it makes whippets -- often bred to race -- run even faster than the 60 kilometers an hour they average.

Wendy was recently part of a genetics study done in the U.S. on mutation in the myostatin gene in whippets, which resemble greyhounds in appearance. The National Institute of Health study reported that whippets with one single defective copy of the gene have increased muscle mass that can enhance racing performance in the breed, known for speeds up to 60 kilometres an hour.

But whippets with two mutated copies of the gene become "double-muscled," like Wendy. It has been seen before in one human, and also in mice, cattle and sheep, says the study.

The uber-muscled whippets are called "bullies," not because of their nature -- Wendy likes nothing better than a good back scratch and isn't shy about sitting in your lap to ask for one -- but because of their size. She's about twice the weight of an average whippet, but with the same height and small narrow head -- and the same size heart and lungs, which means she probably won't live as long as normal whippets.

Just why Wendy has become such a phenomenon mystifies Hansen, who's had the dog, now four, since the animal was eight months old.

Wendy landed in clover. She lives on an acreage, runs around with other dogs and horses, sleeps on Hansen's bed and pretty much anywhere else she wants to.

People are often afraid when the muscle-bound dog runs up to them on her dainty whippet-thin legs, but they soon realize she's friendly, Hansen said.

----------


## renjith

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Tulip

wah muscular dog!  :Big Grin:

----------


## raajiiman

i too have dogs

----------

